# need some help with value on krate bikes



## Tim the Skid (Jul 28, 2015)

I am helping a widow place a value on a collection of bikes left by her husband. I know fat tire cruisers, but I am out of touch with the pricing on these. Possibly a clone Cotton Picker (serial KK), 1970 Pea Picker, and a re-issue apple Krate from the late 90's. Any input  would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!  Tim


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 28, 2015)

..... revised in last post


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2015)

A 1975 Cotton Picker? Pea is missing front fender and Atom brake. I'm not seeing anywhere near that kind of money for either bike if restored but I'm no Krate expert either. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 28, 2015)

I think the cotton picker may be a clone. The serial number is on the head tube, and I'm pretty sure it starts with KK. I know they were a two year bike (70-71).Thanks for the help guys,that's why I'm throwing this out here. And you're right about the Pea Picker missing the shifter, the front wheel w/brake and fender. The paint does appear to be original on that one.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 28, 2015)

I really like the Cotton Picker clone or not. That would be a nice bike at the right price.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 29, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> A 1975 Cotton Picker? Pea is missing front fender and Atom brake. I'm not seeing anywhere near that kind of money for either bike if restored but I'm no Krate expert either. V/r Shawn



I completely missed that stuff. I guess I shouldn't look at pictures when I am half asleep.  Here is what I can see happened by the looks of things. The shifter, atom wheel and front fender were originally on the pea picker but the guy wanted a cotton picker so he swapped the parts between the two bikes. If you take all the parts off the cotton picker and put them back on the pea picker including the headlight then the bike if original paint I could see $1500 or so. The cotton picker with all that stuff removed and the 20inch wheel on the front again about $300-400


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 29, 2015)

So, if I am following you correctly, the Cotton Picker was originally a deluxe 5 speed?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 29, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> So, if I am following you correctly, the Cotton Picker was originally a deluxe 5 speed?




It was either a 5 or 3 speed. the frames are the same and it appears this guy liked to modify them. 
The parts on the cotton are from the pea picker and vice versa
Also the pedals on the cotton picker are from the pea picker


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 29, 2015)

there is a lot of spare parts that go with the bikes and I think he was doing buildups on Stingrays and Krates. Hard to know exactly what he was thinking as he is no longer with us. I knew I could come here for some info to help figure these out. Thanks for the replies and PM's!


----------

